# When will the Luas Cherrywood extension be completed?



## AriesWoman (27 Aug 2009)

Hi 

Does anyone know when the Luas extension to Cherrywood be completed? I tried the RPA website and they don't seem to have a completion date


----------



## so-crates (27 Aug 2009)

The RPA won't be announcing any more definite a date until closer to completion. It seems that there are currently no hiccoughs so expect to be able to use it by the end of next year.


----------

